

GitHub testing new Issues-like Discussions feature? - kmfrk
https://github.com/jekyll/jekyll-sitemap/discussions

======
karangoeluw
404

~~~
kmfrk
They took it down again. Wonder what it was they accidentally exposed.

People in the thread could also edit each other's comments.

